# Death Korp of Krieg LE Commissar on horseback from Gamesday



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I started on this project yesterday painting wise. So far I used a basic shading on the horse and based the rider in the basic colors. If you if you know me you know I am a large user of airbrushes in my work but so far this has been 100% brush work on my side.










Not the best picture but you should be able to see the basic coloring on the horse. It was based white using Armory primer and then washed with GW Baal Red wash to give it a hint of red. I then went over it with a watered down VMC Choclate Brown(149). The boots are done in VMC Glossy Black(170)


























The face plate was based in Armory white and then covered in Tin Biz GW metalic, then a 50/50 Tin Biz/Mithril Silver mix. the gas mask was done in VMC German Grey.









The coat of the Commisar was based in German Grey(167) and has not been shaded or weathered yet. I will do this with layers of darker greys and black wash. The sadle was done in VMC English Uniform(141) as well as the sleeping roll. Once again no shading or weathering has been done.


















The shoulder pads and decorative piece have been done in VGC Gory Red(11). 

There is a lot to do on this model so far. He has medals on his chest that need to be done as well as some of the basic coloring as well. Once that is done I will be pulling out the washes and other paints to shade and highlight as needed. I will keep this up.

Materials used:

VMC German Uniform 167
VMC English Uniform 141
VMC Choclate Brown 149
VMC Glossy Black 170
VGC Gory Red 11
GW Baal Red Wash
GW Badab Black Wash
GW Tin Biz metalic
GW Mithril metalic
W&N Galleria Drying Retarder/Water mix
Windor and Newton Series 7 size 000
Windor and Newton Series 7 Size 1
Windor and Newton Series 7 Size 3


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking good so far. I kinda envy alot of the people on this board because I know if I ever got my hands on an LE I wouldn't be able to do it justice with my painting skills like you can 

have some rep.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I do not think you can see it in any of the pictures but the base is made out of thin slate glued together with holes drill through and into the model. Going to use water effects and some other tricks to make it pop as well.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

thats a really cool idea.. can you give the horse the effect of running in water? although i dont think that it is possible to do splashes in water effects... that would be awesome though!

ill in all it looks reallly good..


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Seen splashes done. Hard though. And you have to either use GS or wire, which means painting then glossing. Which is a pain in the arse. I'd love to give that model a paintjob, Grot style.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Djinn,
Looking top-notch dude. Nice choice of model too. Colours looking very natural, brilliant mate. I think it'll make a nice centre-piece/ diorama. I know I want one!
All the best,
Dusty


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking good larry! About time I get to see a figure painted up by you LOL. Love the use of WWII colours on this bad boy!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you all, I have more pics I will get put up soon.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

This shows the custom slate base. If you look at the pose of the horse, water splashes will not really be an option.









The red added to the chest and shoulder pieces.










































































There is some random pics as well.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks awesome man!
yeah your right about the water splashes it would look weird cose the horse is in a standing pose.

but if you decide to put the whole base under water if you could do minor ripple effects from the legs that would be so SWEET!!!!!!

im tellin ya


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Before anyone says anything I do see the built up "thick" paint on his lapel and will be sanding it down before I start on the shading. No one else has anything to add? I am open to advice on this thing as well.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

larry what's with the two different shades of brown on the Horse? Are you planning a few more coats on that? I don't think I'm really digging the head armour on the horse either, I'd go with a darker bronzy kinda look personally. It'd add to the dark macabre feeling a Commisar commands! I also think a black horse would fit it alot better!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am beginning to agree on the horse and the armor will be recieving several laters of P3's Armor wash to darken it a bit and maybe a thinned down Tin Biz to give it more of a bronze like effect.I will probably layer more red, brown and black until I get a nice black with a red tinge on it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I started a couple days ago by shading the horse with black wash with a bit of red mixed in. I will probably go back over with a red glaze to give it a bloody dark look that I am trying to achieve. I also started shading some on the jacket. I know the transitions are still rough but it is also not finished. I also darked the skull plate and have a few tricks to do on it as well to give it a cool pop.

I also worked on the leather for a couple hours working on shading tech. I dunno if it shows through. Please comment!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good larry. The highlights on the back look a little thick, but that could just be the yellow pics?? The horse looks much better man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't asl me why they turned out with a yellow tint. By back doyou mean the coat? That I really have not worked on yet and the leather was done with extrememly thinned down pains.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are some farther off pics!

Please post questions, comments, or anything for that matter! Its motivations to finish this!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude that model looks awesome. Really cant wait for you to finish it.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

agreed cant wait to see the finished product... but you even got the red lines in the lapel.. mental.


----------

